# Baltimore's Mr. Trash Wheel earns Guinness record for cleaning river



## Robert59 (May 17, 2020)

Baltimore's Mr. Trash Wheel, a solar and hydro powered trash interceptor that removes debris from the city's Jones Falls River, was awarded a Guinness World Record for clearing 63.3 tons of garbage in one month. 

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/0...record-for-cleaning-river/2401589562617/?sl=6


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 30, 2020)

This is so much more effective than our annual paddler's river clean-up!  But, the paddling and bagging are great fun and we can get into tight places.  We just aren't nearly as efficient!  Three cheers for a marvelous invention!


----------

